# Does anyone have any ideas?



## SqueakersmyRomeo (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd really love to write a story (probably a short story) about horses and riding, but I don't know where to start! I have so many ideas, but I'm having trouble choosing one. Can anyone help me out? 

I've read lots of books about horses that have to do with boarding schools, but I want to be original, so I'm straying away from that topic. 
I was thinking something along the lines of a regular riding academy, or maybe a summer camp for horseback riding?

Also, what's a good way to start off a horse story?

Thanks!


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Hmm maybe a stable rivalry type thing. Like two riding schools who compete and absolutely hate each other. Just an idea. To start one off i'd probably give some background info or maybe describe the area they live in or maybe start out talking about horse shows or something.


----------

